# Photo's and Instructions on How to relabel a t-shirt?



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find instructions (preferably with photo's) on how to go about relabeling t-shirts. I guess that means, instructions how how best to unstitch (cut) the existing labels from a shirt and safely and "nicely" assemble a new label of my own into the shirts?

Thanks.


----------



## bonafideicon (Feb 22, 2006)

yeah...im with him...that would be very helpful.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Try asking one of our new members!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2365


----------



## threecreative (Nov 23, 2009)

here is the source!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0[/media]


----------

